# Thompson Contender G2



## LoneStarGunsmith (Dec 23, 2011)

Does anyone know where I could find a parts schematic for the Thompson Contender G2 ? It is a newer version of the TC and the schematic available online is for the old style. I am trying to reassemble the receiver components.


----------



## Rick (Dec 27, 2010)

i would try directly to thompson arms


----------

